# Jetzt klagt der Palast: Closer muss oben ohne Fotos von Kate Middleton löschen !!!



## Mandalorianer (15 Sep. 2012)

*Jetzt klagt der Palast: Closer muss oben ohne - Fotos von Kate Middleton löschen !!!*

*!!! Die Bilder sind ab Heute Hier auch verboten !!!*


> Das englische Königshaus will sich die Oben - Ohne - Fotos von Kate Middleton, die von der französischen Ausgabe des Magazins 'Closer' heimlich geschossen und veröffentlicht wurden, nicht länger gefallen lassen. Klage!​ Der Skandal um Kate Middleton geht in die nächste Runde: Das britische Königshaus hat inzwischen gegen das französische Magazin "Closer" Klage eingereicht und konnte erste Erfolge erzielen. Laut "RadarOnline" hat das Magazin die Bilder von der Website entfernt. In einer Stellungnahme wird die Veröffentlichung der Bilder vom Magazin weiterhin verteidigt:​ "Infolge von Kommentaren, die wir nach dem Publizieren der Fotos von Kate und William im Closer Magazin Frankreich erhielten, möchten wir die folgenden Klarstellungen machen: Das ist die französische Ausgabe von Closer und nicht die englische Edition. Die Fotos wurden ohne Absicht ausgewählt, jemanden zu entwürdigen. Sie zeigen ein Junges Paar im Urlaub, wunderschön, verliebt, wie sie ein normales Leben leben. Der Artikel berichtet davon, dass das Paar kürzlich in Südfrankreich Urlaub machte."​ Der Ansturm auf die Kate Middleton oben ohne Bilder war zwischenzeitlich so groß, dass der Server der Seite kräftig zu kämpfen hatte. Redakteurin Laurence Pieau teilte mit, dass es noch viel intimere Bilder gibt, die bisher nicht veröffentlicht wurden. Das soll auch so bleiben.​


----------



## Jone (15 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jetzt klagt der Palast: Closer muss oben ohne - Fotos von Kate Middleton löschen !!!*

War ja klar, dass die Klage nicht lange auf sich warten lässt. Danke Gollum für die Info.


----------



## beachkini (15 Sep. 2012)

*In diesen Tagen überstürzten sich die Meldungen über das britische Paar Prinz William, 30, und Kate Middleton, 30. Die französische "Closer" hat Nacktfotos der Prinzessin gedruckt und steht damit in scharfer Kritik. Besonders William will nun, dass seine Frau geschützt wird.*

Nachdem der britische Palast angekündigt hat, rechtliche Schritte gegen die französische Zeitschrift einzuleiten, ist dies heute angeblich passiert. Ein Sprecher des Königshauses bestätigt, dass "rechtliche Schritte wegen Bruches der Privatsphäre" eingeleitet wurden.

Und auch William ist sehr erbost darüber, wie man mit seiner Ehefrau in den Medien umgeht.

Laut britischen Insidern heißt es: "Dadurch, dass die 'Closer' nun verklagt wird, stellt er einiges für die Zukunft klar." Er habe zu Kate gesagt, dass genug genug sei. Die Sache mit Harry, 28, sei schon genug gewesen. Er wolle dadurch seine Frau und seine zukünftigen Kinder schützen.

Kate dagegen scheint die Sache eher peinlich zu sein und sie möchte das ganze Geschehen schnellstmöglich vergessen. Der Hofinsider verrät: "Sie sind in verschiedenen Lagern. Kate sagte, dass William das nicht zu ernst nehmen solle. Sie würde ein Auge zudrücken und die Sache sei eh wieder schnell vergessen."

Der Thronfolger sieht dies allerdings anders. Mit den rechtlichen Schritten gegen die "Closer" möchte er auch klarstellen, dass der Tod seiner Mutter Diana gereicht hat und seine Ehefrau vor den Paparazzi geschützt werden muss.
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## TobiasB (15 Sep. 2012)

Und Closer bringt ne Sonderausgabe mit ALLEN Fotos nächste Woche raus *lol*


----------



## Punisher (16 Sep. 2012)

Dann soll sich Kate in Zukunft nicht mehr oben ohne sonnen


----------



## Death Row (16 Sep. 2012)

In Italien's Klatschblättern sollen die Bilder demnächst erscheinen, trotz Klage. Bin mal gespannt wohin das führt. Weil eines davon gehört einem gewissen Silvio Berlusconi


----------



## Claudia (16 Sep. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Dann soll sich Kate in Zukunft nicht mehr oben ohne sonnen



In einem Privathaus (gehört seinem Cousin) sollte man eigentlich sicher sein, oder rechnest du in deinen eigenen 4 Wänden mit sowas  aber die französischen Paparazzos waren ja schon immer dreister hat seine Mutter ja zur genüge erlebt

Die frage die sich heute alle stellen ist aber wenn ein Paparazzi die Bilder schießen konnte, was hätte dann jemand mit einem Gewehr und Zielfernrohr anstellen können


----------



## Death Row (16 Sep. 2012)

Claudia schrieb:


> Die frage die sich heute alle stellen ist aber wenn ein Paparazzi die Bilder schießen konnte, was hätte dann jemand mit einem Gewehr und Zielfernrohr anstellen können



An Harry's Stelle hätte ich Leute mit Gewehr und Zielfernrohr aufgestellt :thumbup:

Ich frag mich dann auch immer, wo die Bodyguards eigentlich sind. Grade bei nem Thronfolger und seiner Frau.....


----------



## beachkini (16 Sep. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> In Italien's Klatschblättern sollen die Bilder demnächst erscheinen, trotz Klage. Bin mal gespannt wohin das führt. Weil eines davon gehört einem gewissen Silvio Berlusconi



Jo, morgen soll es ein 26 seitiges Sonderheft des Chi geben, wo fast alle Bilder zu sehen sind. Nur die Sex-Bilder sollen fehlen 

Die Tochter von Berlusconi ist da Chefredakteurin und die schreckt eh vor nichts zurück. Hat sogar von sich mal topless Paparazzi-Bilder abdrucken lassen..


----------



## MarkyMark (16 Sep. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Dann soll sich Kate in Zukunft nicht mehr oben ohne sonnen



Sehe ich genauso. Zumal die Chefredakteurin sogar noch sagte, dass das Haus direkt an einer Straße liegt und man ohne Probleme in den Garten schauen kann. Also nichts mit sabbernden Paparazzi auf Bäumen oder in Gebüschen.

Vielleicht ist es aber auch derzeit auch unheimlich hip im britischen Königshaus, sich halbnackt in der Öffentlichkeit zu zeigen


----------



## Sachse (16 Sep. 2012)

sorry, aber das Haus liegt nicht unmittelbar an der Straße, wer die Bilder gesehen hat, grobkörniger und mit mehr digitalen Zoom kann man kaum agieren.

Und bedenkt mal eins: Hier handelt es sich um das zukünftige Staatsoberhaupt eines souveränen Staates und seine Frau, is natürlich klar, das die rechtlich dagegen vorgehen und ich gehe auch davon aus, das die in dem ital. Mag nicht abgedruckt werden, egal ob die Herausgeberin die Tochter vom dem ollen Berlusconi ist.


----------



## Tittelelli (16 Sep. 2012)

würde es die Bilder geben, wären sie auch hier eingestellt worden. Also nicht die großen Moralisten spielen. Was hier so an Paparazzi-Fotos eingestellt wurden na ja ich weis nicht


----------



## Claudia (16 Sep. 2012)

MarkyMark schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Zumal die Chefredakteurin sogar noch sagte, dass das Haus direkt an einer Straße liegt und man ohne Probleme in den Garten schauen kann. Also nichts mit sabbernden Paparazzi auf Bäumen oder in Gebüschen.



das ist 'Chateau d’Autet' der Ort an dem die Photos entstanden sind 



 

soviel zum Thema direkt an der Straße

laut Bild soll es sich angeblich um eine Paparazza handeln die die Bilder gemacht hat


----------



## Death Row (16 Sep. 2012)

Claudia schrieb:


> laut Bild soll es sich angeblich um eine Paparazza handeln die die Bilder gemacht hat



"Laut Bild" haha

Das ich nicht lache. Die Hüter der Gerechtigkeit und Privatsphäre


----------



## Tittelelli (16 Sep. 2012)

Von solchen Bildern leben doch die Fotografen und doch auch die meisten hier in dem Forum. Hier gibt es doch auch einige die mit der Lupe vor der Kiste sitzen und hoffen, dass irgendwer einmal die Beine übereinander schlägt. Dann aber "Sabber, Sabber" sofort einstellen.


----------



## beachkini (16 Sep. 2012)

Von hier wurden die aus einem Auto geschossen.


 

Also wirklich direkt an der Straße  Das Sonderheft wird morgen auch erscheinen, weil Teile schon bei Twitter im Umlauf sind. Können natürlich auch Fakes sein, aber wer macht sich bitte so viel Mühe...

Die Bilder sind hier aber grundsätzlich verboten!


----------



## Death Row (16 Sep. 2012)

Naja also so direkt an der Straße ist das jetzt aber nicht. Da sind schon noch viele Meter. Kein Wunder, dass die Bilder so ne schlechte Quali haben, die mussten da schon ordentlich ranzoomen


----------



## Castro (17 Sep. 2012)

Vollkommen richtig!!!


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Sep. 2012)

Mal ganz grundsätzlich dazu: Mitglieder eines regierenden Königshauses sind per definitionem keine Privatpersonen - und in einem freien Land haben sie wie jeder Politiker deshalb auch kein Recht darauf, nur so dargestellt zu werden wie sie es gerne möchten. Wir leben schließlich nicht in Saudi-Arabien. Wenn eine Prinzessin Oben Ohne sonnenbadet dann kann sie auch Oben Ohne fotografiert und in der Zeitung abgebildet werden. Wenn sie das nicht möchte soll sie schlicht und einfach das Oberteil anlassen. Oben Ohne ist eine völlig normale, freie Art in einem angemessenen Ambiente einen schönen Urlaubstag zu verbringen. Das machen an jedem sonnigen Sommertag hunderttausende von Frauen quer durch Europa (ich übrigens auch) und das hat deshalb auch nichts mit Verletzung einer Privat- oder gar Intimsphäre zu tun. Nicht einmal wenn es sich um Privatpersonen handelt - von Personen des öffentlichen Lebens einmal ganz abgesehen.

Prinz William soll entweder seine hochneurotische Haltung gegenüber Journalisten ablegen oder von seinem Posten als Thronfolger zurücktreten.


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Sep. 2012)

Richtig und das ist genau der Punkt, auf den ich bei meinem letzten Posting schon hinaus wollte. Kate sollte sich doch im Klaren darüber sein, dass sie eine Person des Öffentlichen Interesses ist und dass man auch mal in dummen Momenten abgelichtet wird.

Wer dann seinen Körper trotzdem halbnackt in die Sonne hält, ist selbst schuld, gleiches gilt für den Harry, der sich naggisch in LA hat knipsen lassen, wobei ich da schon fast ein wenig neidisch bin, denn mir blieben solche Partys in dem Alter immer außen vor *hmpf* 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Kate im Rahmen der Hochzeit insoweit geschult wurde, dass man ihr gesagt hat: Mädchen, nie nackt oder halbnackt irgendwo hinlegen, die Presse ist per se böse. Nicht in der Nase popeln, auf die Straße spucken, etc. Wer dann trotzdem bei sowas erwischt wird durch die Presse = selbst schuld.


----------



## beachkini (17 Sep. 2012)

Wenn die Bilder an einem öffentlichen Strand entstanden wären, dann wäre alles o.k.. So ist es einfach eine Sauerei. Demnächst dann bitte Wärmebildaufnahmen durch die Wände. Man könnte ja was verpassen... 

Das dazu:



> *Bildberichterstattung über Prominente (Paparazzi, Prinzessin Caroline und der EGMR)*
> 
> Privatleben und Intimsphäre sind auch bei Personen der Zeitgeschichte insbesondere vor Paparazzi geschützt. Nach der Rechtsprechung des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes sind damit „die eigenen vier Wände“ sowie Bereiche der Privatsphäre in der Öffentlichkeit, wie ein Abendessen in einer abgeschiedenen Ecke eines Restaurants gemeint (Caroline-von-Monaco-Urteil II).
> 
> ...


----------



## flogee (17 Sep. 2012)

ich find es auch eine Unverschämtheit. Wenn sie das auf öffentlichem Grund macht Ok. Aber so abgeschirmt. Bald fliegen sie warscheinlich mit Drohnen rum um näher ranzukommen.


----------



## Claudia (17 Sep. 2012)

Eben wäre es am Strand oder am Hotelpool gewesen hätte man sagen können damit muß sie rechnen. Aber nicht im Privathaus eines Cousins. 

Wenn ihr Promis wäret würde es euch auch nicht gefallen das solche Bilder veröffentlicht würden.



> "Mit dieser Klage gegen 'Closer' macht Prinz William deutlich, dass die Königsfamilie Fotos wie diese jetzt und in der Zukunft unter keinen Umständen tolerieren wird", erklärte ein Insider gegenüber 'RadarOnline'. "Zu Kate sagte er, dass er der Meinung sei, genug ist genug - besonders nach dem noch frischen Nacktfoto-Skandal um Prinz Harry. Außerdem müsse er das machen, um seine Frau und alle Kinder, die sie in der Zukunft miteinander haben werden, zu schützen. Als Sohn von Prinzessin Diana wuchs er unter ständiger Medienbeobachtung auf und ist sich sehr bewusst, dass er alles in seiner Macht stehende tun muss, um die Sicherheit und die Privatsphäre der Herzogin von Cambridge zu gewährleisten."
> Seine Frau soll dagegen weitaus gelassener mit den Fotos umgehen als der Prinz. "Sie sind in zwei Lager gespalten. Kate wollte nicht zu viel Wirbel um die Oben-ohne-Fotos machen. Sie sagte, es mache ihr nichts aus, sie einfach zu ignorieren, denn sie würden eh bald in Vergessenheit geraten. Doch William ist fest entschlossen, mit 'Closer' vor Gericht zu ziehen und der Presseinvasion ein für alle Mal ein Ende setzen", hieß es weiter.
> 
> 
> Gala.de


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Sep. 2012)

MarkyMark schrieb:


> Richtig und das ist genau der Punkt, auf den ich bei meinem letzten Posting schon hinaus wollte. Kate sollte sich doch im Klaren darüber sein, dass sie eine des Öffentlichen Interesses ist und dass man auch mal in dummen Momenten abgelichtet wird.
> 
> Wer dann seinen Körper trotzdem halbnackt in die Sonne hält, ist selbst schuld, gleiches gilt für den Harry, der sich naggisch in LA hat knipsen lassen, wobei ich da schon fast ein wenig neidisch bin, denn mir blieben solche Partys in dem Alter immer außen vor *hmpf*
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Kate im der Hochzeit insoweit geschult wurde, dass man ihr gesagt hat: Mädchen, nie nackt oder halbnackt irgendwo hinlegen, die Presse ist per se böse. Nicht in der Nase popeln, auf die Straße spucken, etc. Wer dann trotzdem bei sowas erwischt wird durch die Presse = selbst schuld.



Wobei ich noch mal auf den Punkt hinaus möchte, dass Oben Ohne eben nichts ist, was unter "dumme Momente" läuft. Oben Ohne ist wie gesagt von einem Ende Europas bis zum anderen ein völlig selbstverständlicher Bestandteil öffentlicher Freizeitgestaltung. Bei Celebrities wie Nicht-Celebrities. Es geht bei diesen Dingen (auch in der Causa Caroline von Monaco) vielmehr darum, dass hier Vertreter der regierenden europäischen Hocharistokratie versuchen, ein Bild von sich in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbreiten und mit juristischen Zwangsmaßnahmen festzuklopfen, das nichts mit den Realitäten ihres Seins zu tun hat. Auch Prinzen und Prinzessinen machen Party und relaxen Oben Ohne in der Sonne wie Du und Ich, sind mithin Menschen wie Du und Ich - das soll in der Öffentlichkeit gegenüber den Untertanen aber nicht wahr sein. Deshalb ist es auch kein Zufall, dass diese ganzen Klagen bislang praktisch ausnahmslos von diesen "von" und "zus" kamen. In einem republikanischen Gemeinwesen hat das aber nichts verloren. Und wird in der Medienwelt des 21. Jahrhunderts allen juristischen Spiegelfechtereien zum Trotz auch nicht das letzte Wort sein. 

Wenn die Berichte stimmen hat da eine Kate Middleton selbst ein viel besseres Gespür als ihr blaublütiger Gemahl. Was wäre denn passiert, wenn die Windsors einfach Oben-Ohne-Fotos Oben-Ohne-Fotos hätten sein lassen und gut? Natürlich wären sie durchs Netz gegangen - aber das tun sie jetzt auch. Kate Moss und Heidi Klum sonnen sich seit Jahren bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit Oben Ohne und kümmern sich keinen Deut um die Paparazzis, obwohl die einschlägige Bildberichterstattung auf dem Fuße zu folgen pflegt (siehe hier im Forum ). Das wurde und wird aber nie als Skandal empfunden - so wenig wie ein bei Gelegenheit etwas tief geratenes Dekolleté von Angela Merkel. Von französischen Fernsehmoderatorinnen bis zu spanischen Unternehmerinnen und italienischen Schauspielerinnen sind schon alle möglichen weiblichen Celebrities mal Oben Ohne "erwischt" worden. Ob nun mit Zoom oder direkt vor der Kameralinse. Das macht sie im Grunde dem Publikum doch nur sympathischer - gerade weil diese Pics zeigen, dass es im Grunde auch nur Menschen sind wie frau und mann selbst. Und natürlich weil mann(!) solche Fotos gewissermaßen von Natur aus gerne sieht :läster: Die Oben-Ohne-Pics von Kate Middleton hätten diese auch nur sympathischer gemacht - und zwar nicht nur beim männlichen Bevölkerungsteil. 

Erst die blaublütigen Damen und Herren haben es mit ihrer erneuten Überreaktion geschafft, daraus einen Skandal zu machen, bei dem man und frau wieder einmal über die Monarchie diskutiert statt darüber, ob´s nun als schönes Ergebnis dieses Urlaubs vielleicht ein Baby gibt. Und die Paparazzis haben die Windsors doch erst recht am Hals, wenn sie sich mit ihnen auf Kriegsfuß stellen! Als ob sie das im 21. Jahrhundert noch per Gerichtsbeschluss verbieten könnten!

LG
Nicci


----------



## romanderl (17 Sep. 2012)

schade  jetzt bin ich 2 tage zu spät zum sehen der Bilder :'(
könnte sie mir vllt. jemand schicken


----------



## Claudia (17 Sep. 2012)

romanderl schrieb:


> schade  jetzt bin ich 2 tage zu spät zum sehen der Bilder :'(
> könnte sie mir vllt. jemand schicken



*Auch per PM sind die Bilder verboten*


----------



## beachkini (17 Sep. 2012)

Nimm mal die Gala, Bunte oder ähnliche Klatschblätter in die Hand und guck dir mal an was dort für Paparazzi Bilder abgedruckt werden. Da findest du praktisch keine deutschsprachigen Promis. Events natürlich ausgenommen! Das sind alles Stars aus den USA, die die meisten Leseriennen sonst gar nicht kennen. Aber irgendjemand muss ja abgedruckt werden...Die meisten deutschen Stars klagen bzw. würden gegen die Bilder klagen und daher gibts da praktisch nix. Rate mal warum die ganzen Promis aus den USA sich in Europa so wohl fühlen, weil sie hier weitensgehend ihre Ruhe vor den Paparazzi haben! Heidi geht übrigens auch gegen viele Bilder gegen an, besonders was ihre Kinder betrifft.  Davon abgesehn entstehen fast alle Bilder an öffentlich zugänglichen Orten und nicht auf Privatbesitz. In Deutschland zum Gück eh undenkbar.



> Nach deutschem Recht ist es nicht zulässig, über Mauern zu spähen oder andere Hindernisse zu überwinden oder Hilfsmittel wie Teleobjektive, Leitern oder auch Luftfahrzeuge zu verwenden, um in die geschützte Privatsphäre einer (prominenten) Person einzudringen.



Wir können froh sein, dass wir wohl das strengeste Urheberrecht, speziell am eigenen Bild und der Privatsphäre, auf der Welt haben.


----------



## Claudia (17 Sep. 2012)

> Prinz William soll entweder seine hochneurotische Haltung gegenüber Journalisten ablegen oder von seinem Posten als Thronfolger zurücktreten.


das hat nichts mit neurotisch zu tun, wenn die Paparzzis nicht so aufdringlich wäre Diana wohl noch am leben 



> Die umstrittenen Urlaubsfotos von Kate und William entstanden offenbar am 5. September auf der Terrasse eines privaten Chalets in der Provence. Das Chateau d’Autet gehört Viscount Linley, einem Neffen der Queen, der das Anwesen 1998 kaufte und auch vermietet.
> Es hat einen Pool, einen Boule- und Tennisplatz und ist umgeben von Lavendelfeldern. Es liegt rund 800 Meter von einer Straße entfernt, von der aus man zwischen Bäumen hindurch gute Sicht auf das Haus hat. Es wird vermutet, dass der Paparazzo eine 600- oder 800-Millimeter-Telefotolinse benutzte mit einem „Doppler“-Zusatzgerät, das die Linsenvergrößerung erhöht.


Nicci ich weiß ja nicht ob es dir gefallen würde wenn du dich nackt sonnst und die Bilder am nächsten Tag in der Bild zu sehen wären

Auch den von und zu´s steht ein bischen Privatsphäre zu daran sollten sich die Paparazzis mal halten, aber ich vergaß mit ganz normal Schnappschüssen lässt sich halt nicht das große Geld verdienen denn genau aus diesem Aspekt wurden die im Closer und jetzt in der Chi abgedruckt darüber kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Sep. 2012)

Nicci72 schrieb:


> Auch Prinzen und Prinzessinen machen Party und relaxen Oben Ohne in der Sonne wie Du und Ich, sind mithin Menschen wie Du und Ich - das soll in der Öffentlichkeit gegenüber den Untertanen aber nicht wahr sein.



Oha..ich bin weder Prinz, noch sonne ich mich oben ohne, das möchte ich keinem antun. Vor ein paar Monaten sprach mich eine ältere Dame an, der ich den Rücken zugewandt stand. Als ich mich dann umdrehte zuckte die derart zusammen. "Mit ihren sehr langen Haaren und der Hüfte, ich habe sie glatt für eine Frau gehalten" Aber oben ohne sonnen? Nee 

Ich sehe hier eine gewisse Doppelmoral, ernsthaft. Wenn sich Frau Klum nackt in die Sonne legt ist das okay, genauso wie jeder andere "Promi". Allenfalls werden Bilder der Kinder gepixelt, was ich als mehrfacher Vater auch vollkommen okay finde, wenn es der Sicherheit dient, denn das würde ich genauso machen.

Nur weil jemand aus dem britischen Königshaus ihre Brüste in die Sonne hält und dabei geknipst wird, ist jetzt dieser "Skandal" mehr als präsent. Nochmal, man hat ihr 100% beigebracht, wie sich eine Lady vom Hofe zu verhalten hat, könnte ich drauf wetten, zumal sie ja vor dem Palast auch ein sehr unauffälliges Leben führte und nicht mit solchen Aktionen auf sich aufmerksam machte.

Kate hatte einen schwachen Moment, jemand hat die Kamera drauf gehalten. That´s life. Passiert x-Mal, jeden Tag, jeden Monat. Nur wird hier ein Riesengeschiß drum herum gemacht, dabei hätte man eigentlich durch Harry mitlerweile wissen müssen, dass man nie sicher vor Kameras ist.


----------



## Claudia (17 Sep. 2012)

Frau Klum hat sich an einem öffentlichen Strand ablichten lassen diese Bilder sind aber im Haus des Cousins entstanden da gibt es einen großen Unterschied, denn am Strand hätte sie es mit Sicherheit nicht gemacht und wenn das Haus 800m von der Straße entfernt ist kann man ohne Tele auch nichts sehen

das hat nicht mit Doppelmoral zu tun


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Sep. 2012)

Natürlich Claudia. Schau dir die Threads mit "nackt / nude / topless / oben ohne" an, gleiches für den Bereich "Unbekannte Schönheiten". Sowohl als auch erreichen Hits ohne Ende, sind gerne gesehen und bekommen auch immer die gleichen Kommentare.

Hängt aber eine Frau Kate ihre Brüste in die Sonne ist das verwerflich? Sie ist jemand aus dem Volk, bekam sicher einen Knigge Kurs verpasst, von Thronfolge weit entfernt und meines Wissens nach in keiner Religion die das ausdrücklich wünscht als Zeichen der Fruchtbarkeit.

Wenn Promi X und Y ihre Brüste zeigen ist das ...naja, du kennst die Kommentare, aber bei ihr ist das Igittebäh und gehört sich nicht? Muss ich das verstehen? Wenn eben diese Frauen auf einer Yacht weit draussen nackt abgelichtet werden geht das auch nicht ohne Tele. Wo ist also der Unterschied?


----------



## Claudia (17 Sep. 2012)

Ich habe nicht gesagt das es verwerflich ist das sie sich oben ohne sonnt, im Gegenteil es ist etwas ganz normales sie hat eine top Figur schaut gut aus warum nicht 

Wer auf einer Yacht oben ohne rumläuft muß auch da mit Paparazzis rechnen genauso wie an einem Hotelpool oder Strand denn überall dort können & sind fremde Personen die einen fotografieren. 

Hier ist es anderes außer der Familie kommt keiner auf´s Grundstück oder denn in die nähe des Hauses da es sich um ein Privatgrundstück handelt, deshalb finde ich es unmöglich wie sich die Paparazzis benehmen JEDER hat ein Recht auf etwas Privatsphäre und wenn das noch nichtmals in einem Haus was 800m von der Straße entfernt liegt wo denn dann bitteschön.

Ich kann William da voll und ganz verstehen er hatte schließlich das beste Beispiel für die Paparazzi Hatz in der Familie.


----------



## Death Row (17 Sep. 2012)

Finds interessant, wie verschieden die Medien bei sowas reagieren: Ein nackter Prinz Harry wird ÜBERALL gedruckt und ausführlich kommentiert. Ein Sturm der Entrüstung oder irgendeine Form der Kritik, warum sowas fotografiert und auch noch einer breiten Masse zu Verfügung gestellt wird, hat da gar nicht erst stattgefunden. 
Aber bei ner nackten Kate steigen alle auf die Barrikaden und spielen sich unheimlich auf. 

DAS ist Doppelmoral


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Sep. 2012)

Claudia schrieb:


> Wer auf einer Yacht oben ohne rumläuft muß auch da mit Paparazzis rechnen genauso wie an einem Hotelpool oder Strand denn überall dort können & sind fremde Personen die einen fotografieren.



Diese Yacht ist dann aber auch Privatbesitz. Kate ist eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens, das muss ihr bewusst sein, grade nach den Vorkommnissen mit Harry. Öffentliche Person = Öffentliches Interesse.

Privatsphäre beginnt eben dann am Eingangstor des Buckingham Palace, und endet beim Verlassen des Areals. Soll nicht heißen, dass ich die Bilder gut heiße, find die Frau auch nicht sonderlich hübsch und ein Moralapostel bin ich schonmal gar nicht.

Aber, wir leben im Jahr 2012, da kann jedes Kind mit einem Smartphone ein Bild schießen. Wenn auch nur der Hauch einer Möglichkeit besteht, dass aus einer gewissen Entfernung ein Bild gemacht werden kann, lasse ich das mit dem oben ohne sonnen. Viel interessanter finde ich, dass die beiden Skandale um Harry und Kate mehr als deutlich zeigen, dass das britische Königshaus ein Sicherheitsproblem hat.

Willi soll ja mitlerweile Anzeige erstattet haben, das werde ich mit Sicherheit verfolgen. Beide befanden sich nicht in heimischen Gefilden, geschweige denn im gesicherten Palast, sondern waren wie Privatleute unterwegs.

@deathrow , guter Kommentar


----------



## Claudia (17 Sep. 2012)

Die Yacht befindet sich aber an einem öffentlichen Platz 

Bei Harry ist das was anderes er & seine Sicherheitsleute sind selber Schuld an den nackt Photos wenn ich mit wildfremden Mädels nachts Stripbillard spiele und nicht vorher dafür sorge das keine Bilder gemacht werden können hat er Pech gehabt.

Das hat doch mit aufspielen nicht zu tun Death Row, wenn die Bilder im Hotel auf einer Yacht oder am Strand gemacht worden wäre ok, aber so nicht denn die Bilder kann man mit einer normalen Kamera nicht machen. Dann würde er da mit Sicherheit auch nicht dagegen klagen



> Es liegt rund 800 Meter von einer Straße entfernt, von der aus man zwischen Bäumen hindurch gute Sicht auf das Haus hat. Es wird vermutet, dass der Paparazzo eine 600- oder 800-Millimeter-Telefotolinse benutzte mit einem „Doppler“-Zusatzgerät, das die Linsenvergrößerung erhöht.


.


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Sep. 2012)

Das Haus, in dem die beiden Urlaub gemacht haben, ist ebenfalls ein öffentlicher Platz, wenn es danach geht.
Lediglich alles hinter dem Eingangstor des Buckingham Palace unterliegt Scotland Yard und dem MI6.


----------



## Claudia (17 Sep. 2012)

Nein es ist kein öffentlicher Platz das ist Privatbesitz oder gehört dein Haus jetzt auch der Allgemeinheit


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Sep. 2012)

Privatbesitz, aber keine 10m hohen Mauern und kein Sicherheitssystem...genauso wie die Yacht 

"Mein" Haus gehört übrigens dem Vermieter *g*


----------



## Claudia (17 Sep. 2012)

Nö gehört es eben nicht, es gehört deinen Worten im Beitrag oben der Allgemeinheit


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Sep. 2012)

Claudia schrieb:


> Nö gehört es eben nicht, es gehört deinen Worten im Beitrag oben der Allgemeinheit



Gut, ich gehe das mal schnell dem Vermieter ausrichten happy09

Mir geht es darum, wo beginnt Privatbereich und wo endet er. Das ist grade im Falle des britischen Königshauses wunderbar geregelt. Alles darüber hinaus ist meines Erachtens nach öffentlich.

Im übrigen, das ganze jetzt mit der damaligen Hetze gegen Diana zu vergleichen finde ich total daneben. Das waren vollkommen andere Voraussetzungen und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, ähnliches schon wegen dem Rest der Familie gelesen zu haben. Hab da eh so meine Theorie


----------



## lueb08 (17 Sep. 2012)

wenn Promis oben ohne Fotografiert werden sagt keiner was aber nur weil sie zum Prinzen gehört wird so ein Terz drum gemacht


----------



## Claudia (17 Sep. 2012)

alles was sich vor dem Tor zum Grundstück abspielt ist für mich öffentlich danach fängt der Privatbereich an und das sollte man respektieren.
Bei Diana fing es damals genau so an, nur solange es immer noch Zeitungen gibt die sowas drucken und den Paparazzies einen haufen Geld dafür zahlen wird es immer solche Bilder geben

@lueb08 es kommt immer noch darauf an wo die Bilder gemacht wurden das habe ich schon 100 mal gesagt


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Sep. 2012)

Claudia schrieb:


> @lueb08 es kommt immer noch darauf an wo die Bilder gemacht wurden das habe ich schon 100 mal gesagt



ich sehe förmlich, wie du aufstampfst, weil nicht alle deiner Meinung sind happy09


----------



## Claudia (17 Sep. 2012)

Das hat mit meiner Meinung sein nichts zu tun aber anscheinend meinen alle Promis und der Adel haben kein Recht auf eine Privatsphäre

wenn du meinst das sie die nur im Buckingham Palace haben dann haben sie nämlich keine da sie dort nicht wohnen


----------



## MarkyMark (17 Sep. 2012)

Dort sind sie aber safe, und sollten Schnappschüsse von dort nach draussen gelangen ist eine Anklage mehr als gerechtfertigt. Alles andere ist ...nun ja, meine Meinung kennst du


----------



## Sachse (17 Sep. 2012)

ich wollt hier eigentlich nix mehr schreiben, aber ihr habt beide zumindest teilweise Recht

Frankreich hat das schärfste Presserecht der Welt, das ist ein Fakt und viele Magazine durften böse bluten, weil sie solchen Mist gemacht haben. Und das Mag wird blechen, inklusive riesiger Entschuldigung, Strafzahlungen und möglicherweise sogar Knast.

Die Faktenlage ist klar: 

Kate ist eine Person des öffentliches Interesses und hat es zu erdulden, das sie fotographiert wird, auch bei alltäglichen Sachen. Dies endet aber, wenn sie absolut nicht damit rechnen kann und in ihre Privatssphäre eindringt. Dies ist hier meiner Meinung nach nicht gegeben, wenn das Haus und der Balkon direkt an der Straße liegen würde und Kate barbusig rumlaufen würde, *könnte sie damit rechnen*, dass sie photographiert wird und dementsprechende würd ich sagen: Pech gehabt (siehe die künstliche Aufregung von Arianny Celeste, also sie naked auf nem Poolbalkon eines Hotels rumlief)

Hier aber ist das Haus von keinerlei Straße gekreuzt, der Zugang zum Haus ist absolut als Privatstraße gekennzeichnet, so das Kate und William davon ausgehen können, hier absolute Privatssphäre genießen zu dürfen. Es liegt nicht mehr im Herrschaftsbereich der beiden, selbst an solch einem abgeschiedenen Ort öffentlich zu agieren. Und als Privatpersonen hat jeder das Recht, gegen Bilder vorzugehen, die gegen seinen ausdrücklichen Willen veröffentlicht werden. 

Der Vergleich mit Harry hinkt eh, da es dort seine Security versaut haben, die Kameras der Mädels einzusammeln, bevor er bissle Spass haben wollte. Und seien wir mal ehrlich: Harry wusste, das er photographiert wurde, Kate und Williams garantiert nicht.

P.S. es ist eigentlich schnurzegal, was nun wirklich rauskommt, die Bilder sind hier verboten, auch wenn die nicht mehr aus dem netz löschbar sind


----------



## Death Row (17 Sep. 2012)

Nun die Fotos von Harry damals sind aber auf genau die selbe Art und Weise an die Presse gekommen. Die haben sich nicht dagegen gesträubt, als die Bilder auftauchten


----------



## eddyb (18 Sep. 2012)

hat von euch schon jemand die bilder gesehen


----------



## realsacha (18 Sep. 2012)

*Diese zwei entwickeln sich je länger je mehr zu Kotzbrocken sondergleichen...

Einerseits wollen sie, dass sich die ganze Welt nur um sie dreht und andererseits wollen sie "Privatsphäre".... *


:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz: :kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Sep. 2012)

Ich weiß nicht oib sie es noch tun, jedenfalls taten sie es. Und sie zeig(t)en absolut nichts, was über vergleichbare Pics anderer Celebrities, die es hier im Forum gibt, hinausgehen würde: Kate nimmt ihr Bikini-Oberteil ab und sonnt sich zusammen mit William Oben Ohne auf dem Balkon des Hauses. That´s all!


----------



## Nicci72 (18 Sep. 2012)

@realsacha

Genau diese Reaktion werden viele andere Menschen auch zeigen und genau deshalb ist diese ganze Aktion für die britische Monarchie absolut kontraproduktiv - erst recht, wenn die betreffenden Journalisten tatsächlich zu hohen Strafen verknackt werden sollten. Wie gesagt: Oben Ohne ist schon lange kein Skandal mehr, das machen an jedem schönen Sommertag hunderttausende Frauen von einem Ende Europas zum anderen, die Kommentare zu den Fotos waren ausnahmslos positiv - so wie bei allen anderen Celebrities, die in den letzten zwanzig Jahren bei irgend einem Sonnenbad Oben Ohne "erwischt" wurden. Und wie auch schon gesagt: Celebrities, die das verstehen wie z.B. Heidi Klum oder Kate Moss und gerne Oben Ohne sind, kümmern sich schon lange keinen Deut mehr darum, dass sie so fotografiert werden. Im Gegenteil, sie wissen, dass ihnen das positive PR macht und machen deshalb sogar bevorzugt dort Urlaub wo es garantiert Paparazzis gibt wie etwa in St. Tropez. Kate hätte sogar am öffentlichen Strand Oben Ohne gehen können wie früher Stephanie von Monaco (nicht Caroline!) und hätte dabei nur positives Feedback bekommen. Alle hätten nur darüber diskutiert: Ist sie nun schon schwanger oder ist sie es noch nicht?

Jetzt hat die Sache eine ganz andere Wendung genommen. Wobei William noch froh sein kann, dass das Ganze vielfach wie auch hier im Forum unter der Rubrik "Schutz der Privatsphäre" diskutiert wird. Also dass letzten Endes die Selbstinszenierung als Opfer böser Mächte in der Presse übernoimmen wird. Man könnte - und sollte meiner Meinung nach auch - genauso gut über die Frage diskutieren: Was für ein Verständnis von Pressefreiheit hat hier eigentlich das zukünftige Staatsoberhaupt einer westlichen Demokratie (das ist William nämlich!)? Und ist jemand mit so einem Verständnis für dieses Amt eigentlich geeignet? Die naiv-sympathische Bewunderung dürfte jedenfalls erst einmal vorbei sein. Viele werden sich jetzt fragen: Was ist das eigentlich für ein Typ? Und da fällt dann eben schon die extreme Egozentrik auf, die in extreme Aggression (Forderung nach Gefängnishaft!) und Einschüchterung (sofortige Klage, öffentliche Drohung, ein "Exempel zu statuieren") umschlägt, sobald jemand nicht so "funktioniert" wie es seinem Herrschaftsanspruch entspricht - obwohl dieser nur seinen Job macht, der letztlich gerade ihm in reichem Maße zugute gekommen ist (wie wären William und Kate nämlich zum "Traumpaar" geworden ohne die Paparazzis und die Klatschblätter - seine ganze positive PR hat William doch daher und nicht weil er als Politiker oder Intellektueller überzeugt hätte). 

Mein Eindruck ist deshalb auch: So jemanden möchte man nicht mal als Chef in der eigenen Firma haben, geschweige denn als Staatsoberhaupt! Wozu ist im 21. Jahrhundert eigentlich ein Erbmonarch gut? Tut´s nicht auch ein Präsident? Den man wählen und bei Bedarf auch wieder abwählen kann (siehe Christian Wulf)?


----------



## beachkini (18 Sep. 2012)

Der große Unterschied zu den Bilder von Klum und Moss ist der, dass die Fotografen direkt vor denen am Strand stehen und aus wenigen Metern die Bilder schießen. Die wissen genau, dass sie fotografiert werden und halten brav die Titten ins Bild, damit der Fotograf seine Bilder hat und verschwindet und sie wieder ihre Ruhe haben. Gerne dabei noch etwas posen oder direkt selber bei Twitter hochladen wie Heidi es gerne macht. Das kann man überhaupt nicht vergleichen..


----------



## Claudia (18 Sep. 2012)

* Erste Entscheidung im Busen-Blitz-Skandal um Kate Royals atmen auf: 
SIEG vor Gericht *

18.09.2012 — 12:47 Uhr 
_Die erste Hürde haben sie genommen... _
*Nach der Veröffentlichung der Oben-ohne-Fotos von Prinz Williams (30) Frau Kate (30) hat das französische Gericht nun eine erste Entscheidung gefällt! Die einstweilige Verfügung wurde stattgegeben! *
Um 12 Uhr begann am heutigen Dienstag der zweite Blitz-Prozesstag in Nanterre, nachdem die Richter die Entscheidung gestern vertagt hatten. Um 12.15 Uhr war klar: Die Nackt-Fotos von Kate dürfen nicht weiter durch das „Closer“-Magazin verbreitet werden. 
Den Antrag auf die einstweilige Verfügung der Fotos hatte der britische Hof noch am Freitag per Eilantrag gestellt. An dem Tag hatte das französische Klatsch-Magazin „Closer“ die Oben-Ohne-Bilder erstmals gezeigt und abgedruckt. 
Die französische Ausgabe des „Closer“-Magazins druckte Bilder der Herzogin – oben ohne! Die Fotos in der Zeitschrift zeigen auch, wie William ihr den Popo eincremt
*Das Gericht hat nun entschieden: Die intimen und höchst privaten Nackt-Fotos dürfen ab sofort in Frankreich nicht weiter verbreitet werden. Was in anderen Ländern mit den Fotos passiert, müssen die Gerichte vor Ort entscheiden.*
Die umstrittene Ausgabe mit den Nackt-Fotos darf aber weiterhin an den Kiosken verkauft werden! 
Silvio Berlusconis Verlag Mondadori, zu dem der „Closer“ gehört, hat nun 24 Stunden Zeit, um alle Fotos der freizügigen Royals auszuhändigen. Jede Verzögerung wird mit einem Bußgeld von 10.000 Euro pro Tag gestraft.
Den Beschluss fällte das Gericht – anders als am Montag – hinter verschlossenen Türen und unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit. Am Vortag wurde dagegen live durch die Sky-Reporterin Sophie Garratt aus dem Saal getwittert. 
Maßgeblich beteiligt an der positiven Nachricht ist ER: Aurelien Hamelle, Anwalt des königlichen Palastes! 
Er kämpft auch weiterhin in Frankreich für Kate und William: Aurelien Hamelle ist der Anwalt der britischen Königsfamilie 
Der Star-Anwalt machte bereits am Montag vor Gericht klar, Kate sei eine junge Frau und kein Objekt. Außerdem seien die Fotos in einem sehr intimen Moment aufgenommen worden.
*Hamelle ist kein Unbekannter. Der Franzose hat auch schon John Galliano vertreten. *
Der Star-Designer flog damals aus dem Modehaus Dior, weil er ein Pärchen mit antisemitischen Äußerungen beleidigt hatte. Außerdem tauchte ein Video des Modeschöpfers auf, in dem er sagte, er liebe Hitler. Damals hat der Designer seinen Job trotzdem nicht zurückbekommen. 
*Für Kate boxte Hamelle nun erfolgreich die einstweilige Verfügung durch und stellt sich schützend vor die Fotos der barbusigen Prinzessin. *
+++ den ersten Chefredakteuer hat es erwischt +++
*Die Zeitung „Irish Daily Star” hat indes ihren Chefredakteur Michael O'Kane suspendiert! Das Unternehmen Independent Star, zu dem das Blatt gehört, teilt mit, gegen O'Kane sei zudem eine interne Ermittlung eingeleitet worden. *
Neben der französischen „Closer“ und der italienischen „Chi“ – beides Magazine aus Berlusconis Medienimperium – hatte einzig die irische Zeitung „Irish Daily Star“ die Fotos von Kate abgedruckt. Die Ausgabe mit den Bildern war indes nur in Irland erhältlich, nicht aber im Vereinigten Königreich. 
Der irische Justizminister Alan Shatter zeigte sich erbost über die Veröffentlichung der Zeitung und drohte, ursprünglich aufgegebene Pläne für ein Gesetz zum Schutz der Persönlichkeitsrechte wieder aufzugreifen. 
*Manche Medien des Landes könnten offenbar nicht zwischen „unzüchtigem Interesse und öffentlichem Interesse” unterscheiden, sagte Shatter.*
Michael O'Kane verteidigte am Samstag noch den Abdruck der Oben-Ohne-Fotos, die auf einer Doppelseite im Inneren des Blattes zu sehen waren. 
*„Sie ist nicht unsere zukünftige Königin“, sagte der Ex-Chefredakteur der BBC und in Nordirland sei die Ausgabe nicht gebracht worden, weil es zum Vereinigten Königreich gehört.*
„Die Bilder der Herzogin sind für uns nichts anderes als andere Promi-Bilder, die wir bekommen – etwa von Rihanna oder Lady Gaga“, sagte O'Kane. Geholfen hat ihm die Rechtfertigung nicht, seinen Job ist er nun los! 
_Erster juristischer Erfolg für Kate und William _
*Prinz William und seine Frau Kate haben durch ihren Anwalt nun also einen ersten Erfolg erzielt. Unabhängig davon wurden nach einer Anzeige der Royals am Dienstag auch Vorermittlungen für ein Strafverfahren eröffnet.*
Denn neben der einstweiligen Verfügung verbunden mit einer Klage auf Schadensersatz hat der britische Hof auch einen strafrechtlichen Antrag gestellt. Die Anzeige richtet sich gegen das „Closer“-Magazin und die noch unbekannte Fotografin, die die Nackt-Fotos geknipst hatte.
Diese Punkte wird das Gericht zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt klären. Der wütende Prinz William hatte vor ein paar Tagen klar gemacht, dass er die Verantwortlichen „im Gefängnis sehen will“! 
_William und Kate lassen sich den ganzen Stress zumindest auf ihrer Reise nicht anmerken. Auf einer offiziellen Südsee-Reise lächelt das royale Paar die Sorgen einfach weg. 
_


_Quelle:Bild.de
_


----------



## realsacha (18 Sep. 2012)

*Jeder "Monarch" auf dieser Welt ist einer zuviel.... 

Und wenn's dann noch Tussis gibt, die so einen (sicher nicht wegen seines tollen Aussehens oder seines, wie man jetzt wieder sieht, tollen Charakters...) heiraten, dann haben die von niemandem auch nur minimalen Respekt verdient. 

Und übrigens: Jeder Promi, der wirklich Privatsphäre will, erhält sie auch. Aber dafür muss man sich auch nicht um jeden Preis in den Vordergrund drängen.*


:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry: :angry::angry:


----------



## Tittelelli (18 Sep. 2012)

ich weis beim besten Willen warum sich hier so einige in die Sache steigern? Ohne solche Bilder wären doch einige zu hause und wüßten vor Langeweile nicht was sie machten sollten.


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (5 Okt. 2012)

flogee schrieb:


> ich find es auch eine Unverschämtheit. Wenn sie das auf öffentlichem Grund macht Ok. Aber so abgeschirmt. Bald fliegen sie warscheinlich mit Drohnen rum um näher ranzukommen.



Nicht bald, komme gerade aus der Türkei und dort haben sie so etwas am Strand ausprobiert: 



 

 

Die Firmenangestellen meinten noch: das ist der Traum jedes Paparazzi! 

Endlich keine verschwommenen Bilder mehr, gell! 

Tobi


----------

